

Feminist Moments in Sci-fi History - Mz
http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/07/most-feminist-moments-in-sci-fi-history.html

======
the_af
Interesting article, though I'm not sure every item in the list qualifies.
Regardless, feminism in Sci-Fi is definitely something worth analyzing! I see
some personal favorites in that list.

Also interesting is that, because feminism/equality aren't binary issues and
there are actually degrees to them, not everyone agrees on whether a
particular work of fiction is a triumph of feminism. For example, this article
mentions _Alien_ 's Ripley -- an example I definitely agree with! -- but I
recently read on Twitter someone singling out the final scene with Ripley in
underwear as completely out of place and a sexist embarrassement...

~~~
breadbox
I think a lot of people would agree that both statements are true.

------
_random_
Star Wars is a space opera themed fantasy, not a sci-fi though.

